# ATi Sapphire Radeon 9600 Atlantis



## efstratis (Sep 6, 2005)

When ever I play Half-Life 2 before it starts up it will say my driver is out dated and it gives me a link to download the new driver but theres not driver so can someone please find a driver or help me with my problems. Also sometimes whenever im on my computer randomly it would resart and when its done booting and everything it will go to something saying i need a new driver.

i have a:
ATi Sapphire Radeon 9600 Atlantis


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27


----------



## efstratis (Sep 6, 2005)

i went there and i couldnt find it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27


----------

